# Help. Tail Biting: SEVERE!



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

My guy Josh was recovering fine from a small case of tail biting. I took a nap at 1, now it's 4:30, and josh's tail is horrible! I'm gonna start AQ treatments now, but why does he keep T biting?!? He was fine 3 hrs ago! >.< gah I'll post pics soon...


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe he's stressed or bored? Maybe re-arrange his tank?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Distract him with something shiny, some pictures.. Rearrange his tank and flare him or 10 minutes a day. He could be bored or have some pent up aggression.. If he can still see Max, maybe he is stressed, then don't do the flaring thing obviously.. Silly Josh X(


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I know right! He shouldnt be able to see Max, he hasnt flared or even LOOKED at the divider since I replaced it with two black mesh ones. Anyways, I will rearrange his tank after I'm done QT him. He is in one of those petco cups with AQ salt floating in his side of the tank. >.< Picture:


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeek! hat's a lot of bitten tail! Hope he stops soon or you're going to have a bald betta on your hands


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Check his water parameters to make sure they're not the stressor. 

How long have you had him? Is your tank in a high-traffic place in your house?

If he's not stressed but just bored, maybe try placing his tank where he can see a TV or lava lamp or something interesting to keep his attention. I had a betta that absolutely loved watching my Christmas tree and all its lights.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Rofl, no his divided 10g is in my room. Not even close to high traffic. Maybe I can play some random video on my iPad once in a while. I feel so silly thinking of showing my fish pics, but it's part of the job. >.< his water params are fine, I'll do another check, but ATM hes in a qt container. His tank mate, across ye old divider is fine. He can't see max, so thats not a real issue. I don't think he's bored, I switch which side theyre on every other week to every week. Is that a stressor? He doesn't have anyother sign of stress, apart from the TB. Why can't bettas be easy?!?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If they were easy, they wouldn't be bettas. But aww, I hope he does stop, he always had such a gorgeous tail. Did something happen, like a loud noise, while you were napping? And are you sure he isn't catching his tail on the divider or something? Hard to believe he could nom that much off in 3 hours. Put him in front of Splee, they can entertain each other.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Rofl, there's no room on the table for a tank and fatty lol anyways, I don't think he caught it on the divider, I was thinking maybe the slate sculpture thing? But it's in a 'U' shape, not shreds. My dad thinks I'm nuts for showing my bettas 'pretty colors' with the iPad;-) but in that loving way, not like "you spend too much time blah blah blah" way. Lol I found a vid...
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=lSQtiyOFAcI


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Or this: http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=iYvCaBDLJNM sorry for the double post...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Why do people apologize for double posts? Is it considered rude somehow? I do it all the time, hate to think I've been rude all this time. And I don't mind when others double post.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes sometimes it is rude, but if you do it intentionally, or to annoy someone
;-) Anywyas...did you see the vids?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Try posting them again, I'm not sure I got the link right.

Oh, no I always double post because I forget something and post again.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm...maybe it's cos I'm on my iPad. Actually my parents think I'm NUTS for thinking of it. They said I can't do it. Gah it makes me so mad. *sigh* what the heck am I supposed to do?! Josh is gonna have a nub. I'm gonna be upset. My parents are gonna find some way TO Say it's my fault>.<. >.<. >.< anyways, it's nit that they don't want me to care for my guys, but that I'm taking too far. I mean c'mon! They're family! They haven't even come near the tank unless I tell them. *sighs again*


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSQtiyOFAcI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYvCaBDLJNM


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, the first one I was like, "Whaaat?" But then I laughed at all the pics. The second one had pretty colors. Purtttty.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't do it anyways...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They won't let you?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Nope. They think it's crazy to show a fish videos. It's nothing against my fish, they just don't want me to be insane. I don't get it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They don't realize you're already insane? ;-) Well, maybe try adding a new plant or something.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't have The $$, planning on gravel


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They have barebottom tanks?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

No. Planning on new gravel. I think I should take Josh out of QT, the TB seems to have gotten a bit worse, if it truly was from boredom, that's obviously why. They both just got new tank decor, there's really no reason to be bored, so I don't know...>.< I'll take Josh out tonight, give him a few more hrs in AQ salt treatment.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe try putting some bright colored objects in front of the tank for a little bit?

Ratchet's been tail biting too, but he's currently being heavily distracted by a yellow bottle cap floating in his side of the tank and a big green cup of soda in front of his side of the tank. Might make your parents think you're a little less crazy. It's also a good opportunity to see if your guy has a favorite color.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe try a barebottom tank. Maybe staring at his reflection on the bottom will distract him from his tail. Who knows. These bettas are such trouble some times. Maybe Josh just wants attention from you? He DID do all that damage while you were asleep . . .


----------



## OwnerofSaix (May 9, 2011)

I keep Saix on my desk so he can watch me play on the computer. He loves movies and music videos lol


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I put him back in his tank. I put his décor how it was before he started tb. Maybe this will help...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Best of luck Neil, I honestly don't know what to suggest since your parents won't let you show him videos on your iPad. So far none of my bettas have been tailbiters, but I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I get one who IS. If I do think of anything that might help you, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Have you tried putting a mirror up to his tank? That's what I had to do with Powder, since he decided to tailbite while I was gone on vacation  You're a guy, so I'm assuming you don't have a makeup mirror, but they sell floating ones for bettas. Or just ask your mom for one, and say you want to look at something on your back or something


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh I do flare them, my mom has a mirror I use. They'll let me do all that, just not show vids to my fish. I haven't flared them in a while because I'm scared itll make Josh worse:-( I can't tell if his tb is getting worse, I hope it's not. His side of the tank has two 1/2 terra cotta pots, a buddha statue, a large, tall silk plant, a nice clump of java moss, and a weird river stone sculpture thing I made. I took the slate out of his side. I also put objects in front of the tank.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've given up on my males' and their tail biting. Around 50% of mine do it, usually after a period of regrowth, which can be immensely frustrating. I don't think it's as much to do with boredom as people suggest, otherwise there would be a lot more instances of tail biting present at the LFS where bettas are kept in cups/jars. 

Aside from clean water and providing them with a stimulating environment, there's no much you can do but put up with the ugliness of it. None of mine are bothered by it, and I just ensure there's no secondary infections setting in while it's healing. 

I think once a betta has started tail biting, even if there are periods where it lapses, the behaviour will continue to crop up every now and again. One of my males will go without tail biting for a few weeks or so, and then will have a random episode. I still don't know what triggers it, and I've learned to deal with the fact I will never have the perfect Halfmoon. 

I'd say just provide your tail biter with clean water and the occasional dosing of salt if you feel it's warranted, and don't bother too much about moving decor around, adding toys etc. As long as the damaged areas don't look infected, it should heal up fairly quickly. So try not to worry about it. 

It's just one more reason I love my females and my wild bettas. Nothing to snag, chew or tear!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, you're probably right. Ima stick with PK, CT, and VT bettas from now on. They seem so much less likely to Tb.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

My HM is starting to grow his tail back. I hope my cat doesn't stress him again. Do you have a dog/cat/guinea pig that could get to your tank and scare him?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Change the objects in front of the tank around every day too. Try the bottlecap idea that Pataflafla had. Also, you can try tying something to a string and just draping over the tank so it hangs down in front where they can see it.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah so far I've put a water bottle, wrist band, a quill, a tape dispenser thing, and a bamboo in a vase. I JUST WANT HIM TO STOP TB!!! :'''''(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Let him bite off all his tail so he won't have any left to bite. That'll put a stop to it. :/


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. +_+ 

It's so irritating! Just as I was about to determine if he was a super DeT. Gah! Monkey feathers!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. Ima stick with PK, CT, and VT bettas from now on. They seem so much less likely to Tb.


my 2 VT's are my tailbiters, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Try changing up his diet a little. Try a new food, maybe?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I can never win-_-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Not with bettas, you can't.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Them why does everyone encourage them?!?!?!??!??! Pffff, I love em anyways. =_=


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ummmm... Yeah. Why won't your parents let you show him the videos? It's not hurting them!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah but they think I'll go insane. Lol I already am.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*sigh* parents *shakes head*


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I've actually considered getting a little tv for my biters, so guess you're not the only insane one >_> lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

One of the local cat shelters who keeps a roomful of cats for adoption at my Petco does that. They have a TV on around the clock, it's supposed to keep the kitties from fighting. I'll go and look and all these cats will be sacked out on the furniture sleeping while the TV shows Desperate Housewives or a bird video. 

My bettas get plenty of amusement watching me run around like a chicken with its head cut off, they don't need TV. :roll:


----------



## OwnerofSaix (May 9, 2011)

Saix didn't like the videos you posted on here. It was too much too fast. Just try a normal thing, like a tv show or a music video. lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, try showing them Finding Nemo or A Shark's Tale.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Theyll pee themselves!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

As opposed to using a little fishy toilet?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I was hoping for a snarky comment;-)

Haha fishy toilet!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL, anytime. You know I'm joking though, right? I'm not trying to make you look like an idiot or anything.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Well I know one thing; A tail biter will eventually quit when he's not bored anymore. I tried switching Akira's tank around when I saw his tail starting to grow back.
Ripped to shreds. He's finally stopped now that he's in the three gallon...He'll never be the same though.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah I know your joking;-) lol o hope Josh stops>.<


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So just do a water change, haha. Tell them if they bite their tails any more the sharks will get them.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Water change tomorrow when I have nothing to do.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

TheCrysCat said:


> trying to make you look like an idiot


*cough* Not very hard


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*cough cough* Nope, not really. ;-)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I feel like an idiot! I don't get the last 2 posts....-~-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, that's okay Neil, no worries.  *cough* Goofball.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Just don't call him a fooey...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

:blueyay: O

You've been warned. \_/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> Just don't call him a fooey...


Haha, no, no fooey. Just a *cough* goofball.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha lol today is a water change day.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I hope it doesn't make Josh tailbite even more.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Ugh yeah. Maybe I shouldn't gravel siphon on his side, I'll just do it for max. -_-


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good idea. What % of water? If you have stress coat you could add that.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't have stress coat, but Ima change 25%.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, too bad.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That I don't have stress coat?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I just finished my WC. Max looks mad, Josh confused. They seem fine now. Max's slate sculpture fell apart though>.<, thankfully I removed him. *wipes brow*


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh no! Maybe Josh like's the side that he was on better than the one's he's on now... Might have caused the TB.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

He is on the side on which he's never TB. I switched em, then he started, now theyre back to their original sides, and I've seen growth on Josh's fins!!!


----------



## neonqueencobra (Jul 6, 2011)

My bettas love to watch a random video of female bettas from you tube. Even though I have a full sorority tank right across the room from them.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Aaaahhhhhhhh! My god! Joshs fins are worse! There is a 'crease' in his caudal fin!!!!! His behavior hasn't changed other that he's swimming slower, but really?? What is wrong with his fins?!? *cries*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Think back. Is there anything you've been doing differently that could have stressed Josh out? And is it possible Josh doesn't like being housed next to Max? Any loud noises, sudden movements, anything at all that might have stressed Josh? My guy Crichton bit off pretty much his whole tail within two hours and I think it's either because the cat fell in the cory tank next to him and scared him or because he's tired of sharing his tank with Anderson. Even if Josh can't see Max, he knows he's there. Maybe it would be better if he could SEE Max and then he'd spend all his time flaring instead of biting?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

^That's a good point... I'm surprised. My cat totally messed up my filter arrangement and probably batted at the fish but my HM didn't start nomming.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with the wise Sakura too.. He probably hates "the presence of Max" he probably sees his tail in his peripheral vision and thinks its and ambush and bites it... If he could see where Max was, he'd know better. :/


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't think it's max, he hasn't done anything to prove he even acknowledges max.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Before, the first time Josh started tb, he could see max clearly. Now he can't.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe he just doesn't do it any more. Maybe you should QT him and put the QT tank by Max's side.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Neil, you gotta stop saying "TB." it makes me think of fish tuberclulosis, and then I freak out.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Josh is insane.. Try having him in another tank for awhile?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

thecryscat said:


> neil, you gotta stop saying "tb." it makes me think of fish tuberclulosis, and then i freak out.


+927354893020000


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

What calms me down when I'm stressed, try playing some music when you are gone...

I know what you mean, Our beautiful fish, who have such wonderful fins...poof, gone.
If only they had fishy counselors O3O


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

F it. God dang it!!!!!!!! Josh's entire caudal fin is gone. All of it. Damn. I thought it may have been ripped off, but then I saw Josh 'munching'. I didn't know bettas could do thet! FML. This is horrible. Im in shock. I can't believe it. Oh my god.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Does he look like this now? Crichton did this in two hours.  Our goofy bettas. In Josh's case, there HAS to be something stressing him and once we can figure that out, we can remove it and he should stop.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

His caudal isn't that bad, but his dorsal is worse. Now it looks like he's trying to spit out something....


----------



## neonqueencobra (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh noes not good at all. Im glad my fish havent done any Tail Biting of course Drake ia a plakat so it would be the most shocking thing in the world to me if he was Tail Biting. Ace however is a Delta so, yep still glad they dont bite. 

Ever think maybe he needs a lady friend?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

neonqueen, give it time.  Sooner or later you'll get a biter. I didn't have a tailbiter either until yesterday afternoon and I've had my bettas for a while now. In my case, I'm 99% sure my guy got scared by a very loud crash next to his tank (cat fell in a cory tank that is next to him). In Neil's case, I can only guess. And what I'm guessing is that Josh very much wants his own tank. 

Here's my reasoning: Like Fighter said, he can probably sense Max on the other side because the fish emit pheromones and that sort of thing. He just doesn't know WHERE Max is. All he knows is there is another male nearby and that stresses him because he can't let his guard down because he's thinking, "If I let my guard down, that other male will get me." Same thing when he could still see Max. He probably thought, "I can see him, he's just waiting for me to let my guard down so he can get me. I'm so stressed." So there's reason one. 

Reasoning number two: When Josh swims in his half of the tank, his tail flows out and he sees it in the corner of his eye and thinks, "Aha, there's that other male I can sense! I'll bite him before he bites me!" and off he goes, nomming away. 

So, there's my reasoning. Get him his own tank is my advice. And sorry for the long post.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't exactly, my parents won't let me do that. I can't return either of them either. Nor do I want to. This is quite the situation.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, yes it is quite a problem. :/ Uhm . . . the good news is he chewed it all off so he can't tailbite anymore for quite a while . . . not very good news but better than nothing at all. *vain attempt to make situation seem better than it really is* Is he in QT and aquarium salt?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

No. I think that'll make him even more bored. Or stressed. -_-#

Anyone with a free 2g tank and heater?!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What about a 2g kritter keeper? They don't cost too much. Petco has a big kritter keeper that's 3g for $14.99 or something like that. I wish I could help you, buddy.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

What about heater?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, how hot is your house? You might be able to get away without one for a short time.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

74*. I think if I lower the temp, his immune system will go down. *cries* I'm so lost!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Could you get a small critter keeper (1 gal or so) and float it in his side of the tank? It's a bit awkward, but if there's 5 gallons of room it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I can try... I should use water not from the tank, correct?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

O____O wow... Agree try him in a different tank.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

preferably water with stress coat, tannins if you can get them.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Poor Josh:-( I hope he heals up. So now I have to do a 25% ON the tank, a 50% and 100% on the KK. Poopsack. >.< oh well. I don't know when I can pop into walmart...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

KK?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Kritter Keeper. That's the brand name.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

So you got the kritter keeper?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

No. I don't even know if I can get one. >.<


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ohhhh... Good luck


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll need it. Thanks


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

For a heater, try the Zoo Med Betta Therm heater. I think it's $12-$14? I'm sorry Neil, I wish I could help you more.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

It's fine. I hope Josh isnt in pain. He seems to be acting normal...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He probably isn't in pain. If he felt much pain in his tail, you'd think it would stop him from biting it altogether.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

True...-_- bettas are work...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Neil, any progress with the insane one?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

He doesn't have anything else to bite, save for his anal and 1/2 his caudal fin.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sigh! That's good I guess X( Hopefully he can't reach his anal fin..


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah...-_-


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Betta don't have nerves in their tails. He's not in pain.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay! That's one good thing!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

But then how come my girls run away when another nips their tail?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

They probably feel it, like someone pulling your hair VS a haircut.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess, they jump and run, then gather themselves and come back lol! Kami lovs sneaking behind or under the girls and taking bits off their tails XD


----------

